# What are those blue pads I see in kidding pics?



## freemotion (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen them on the Phoenix Rising marestare cam and on some of the kidding pics here, but I can't remember who used them now.  They look like absorbent white material on one side and blue plastic on the other and they seem to be used under the doe's hiny to catch all the birthing goo and leave a clean stall very quickly.

What are they and where does one get them?  I'm not a huge fan of disposable stuff, but there is a time and a place, and I do have a buncha does due around the same time this year and need to hang onto a shred of sanity.   If I still have a shred left.  I do have goats, after all.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

They are incontinence pads - like "Depends" and they are wonderful for births.  I wouldn't know yet by experience for goat births, but my last three babies were homebirths with a midwife and that's what we used.  

I plan on using it for the goats as well.  I still have a half bag left from the last baby - now I have a reason to use them!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought they were puppy potty training pads that they sell at places like PetCo...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

They could be - though I *think* the puppy pads have marking scent added to them to encourage a puppy to pee there - I wouldn't want to use those.  We had generic depends and they were only absorbant layers with a waterproof backing - no chemicals added in between to encourage puppies.


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 17, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> They are incontinence pads - like "Depends" and they are wonderful for births.  I wouldn't know yet by experience for goat births, but my last three babies were homebirths with a midwife and that's what we used.
> I plan on using it for the goats as well.  I still have a half bag left from the last baby - now I have a reason to use them!


LOL, I have about half a bag left too from MY second son's homebirth, and reading free's post I too thought "hey baby, now I have something to USE them for!!" (assuming my sheep are actually pregnant, which who knows)

See, everything becomes useful if we just save it long enough 

Pat


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

I use puppy pads but only because I snagged 300 on clearance for about $10.  They are not scented.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't you use feed bags???


----------



## PattySh (Feb 17, 2011)

I raise dogs and buy them by the case to use under puppy playpens and for births so always have plenty on hand to sneak some for the goat births. I would not buy true puppy pads in the store as yes they are generally scented.  I get mine very reasonable at www.shopmedvet.com and order the irregular ones for the best price I've found. Sold as "puppy pads" they are the same  (unscented)underliner used in hospitals. They have alot of other useful stuff too.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't care what a great deal it is, I don't want to have to store a case lot of those things.  The ONE package I bought lasted me through 3 homebirths and the same package should easily make it through 2 goat kiddings.  If I had a herd of does ready to kid I could see looking for a bargain deal, but for under $10.00 at Walmart I can get through a couple couple kidding seasons from one pack and still have some to spare.  

But that's only becasue I only have two does.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got back from Walmart - they had the off brand (called Assurance instead of Depends) 10 in a package, 30"x36" for $5.87, they had a slightly smaller size with more in it for the same price too.


----------



## julieq (Feb 17, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I thought they were puppy potty training pads that they sell at places like PetCo...


That's what we use!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone, I'll go look at WalMart first.  I didn't know Depends were flat, I figured they were shaped....  Or are they the ones you put on the bed?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

They are the flat ones that you lay out on a bed our chair.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 18, 2011)

We use just plain 'ol cheap papertowels or cheap white towels that can be sprayed off with the garden hose, then bleached in the wash. Reusable!


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

I use Prevail Underpads by First Quality the scanner # is 90891 13150 . They are latex free and what we used in the hospital when I worked ER. I use them for potty pads for my Chihuahuas too. 

www.firstquality.com

I agree with there being a time and a place for disposable! LOL but if you are REALLY against disposable these work well too. They use them in hospitals on the beds of people who have incontinence issues. Invacare Reusable Bedpads are good. 

This place has them on sale for $5 but I have never bought from them before. I just know the Invacare line is a good product. 

http://www.allegromedical.com/incon...&gdftrk=gdfV21244_a_7c477_a_7c2937_a_7c193256


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks everyone, I'll go look at WalMart first.  I didn't know Depends were flat, I figured they were shaped....  Or are they the ones you put on the bed?


You want to make sure you get one that does not say diaper. Look for one that says bed pad


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Greendecember said:
			
		

> I agree with there being a time and a place for disposable! LOL but if you are REALLY against disposable these work well too. They use them in hospitals on the beds of people who have incontinence issues. Invacare Reusable Bedpads are good.


Wow, I just had a great idea! (smacks self on forehead  )  I am against this type of disposable in particular, but get very overwhelmed when I think of what is coming here in May with the unplanned pregnancies and does all due at the same time.  I am a massage therapist and have a bunch of sheets to throw away (eventually the oils build up and the flannel wears thin) and instead I will cut them up for use as disposable pads!  Yay!  Thank you for inspiring this idea!

I will use the more oily bottom sheets and just cut them into big pieces as the disposable ones.  Cotton will break down better than plastic in the landfill, I hope.  And I will cut and hem pieces from the top sheets that are only oily at the top where I put my oily hands on top of the sheet.  The bottom 2/3 is still in pretty good shape, as are the pillow cases.  These will be my washable/reusable ones.  I think the worn flannel will be nice and absorbent but will not hold onto icky bits like terry towels will.  I should be able to shake sticky bits of straw and such off the flannel before washing it.

(No judgment here on those who use disposables for this purpose...ya gotta do what ya gotta do.....)


----------



## chandasue (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea Free. Personally I just use towels and wash them a couple of times... But to each their own.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Good idea Free. Personally I just use towels and wash them a couple of times... But to each their own.


I tried towels but they were so nasty after cleaning up the orphaned doe I didn't think any amount of washing was going to help LOL. Our barn was a mess from the snow run off too so that didn't help.




			
				freemotion said:
			
		

> Wow, I just had a great idea! (smacks self on forehead  )  I am against this type of disposable in particular, but get very overwhelmed when I think of what is coming here in May with the unplanned pregnancies and does all due at the same time.  I am a massage therapist and have a bunch of sheets to throw away (eventually the oils build up and the flannel wears thin) and instead I will cut them up for use as disposable pads!  Yay!  Thank you for inspiring this idea!


freemotion thanks for the inspiration back at ya.... I was just thinking how wonderful those used but not used up flannel sheets would make excellent "coats" for the kids in cooler weather. The ones at the feed store are too rich for my pocket book but I am sure I have some old flannel around here that would work wonders!  

Part of our idea behind starting our "hobby farm" was to be a little more off the grid so to speak. To be more self suficent and thus produce less waste, our own energy and food, and maybe even save some $$$ LOL

Kinda off topic but wow.. ziplock baggies are a hard habit to break! LOL


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Greendecember said:
			
		

> Kinda off topic but wow.. ziplock baggies are a hard habit to break! LOL


There is a long discussion of getting plastic out of the kitchen over at www.sufficientself.com.....I still use ziplocs and some plastic wrap, but have reduced GREATLY.  Feel free to go resurrect it and get the topic going again!


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Greendecember said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I have been to that site. I'll give it a look! Thanks


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

I suspect you'll enjoy it over there....buncha homesteader crunchy granolas and a few weirdos, but all in all, a nice bunch.  I was describing myself, btw.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 18, 2011)

I also buy "gently used and laundered" washable hospital pads off ebay. (The cottony ones that are put under people after surgery etc) I have about 20 or so that I've reused for many years. I couldn't see new as they would immediately have blood and goo stains. Those are even better for birthing (I kneel on one too!), very absorbant and little bleach and hot water and almost good as new (wash like diapers). I remember them being pretty reasonable, the had different grades to choose from, I opted for a higher grade no stains but actually could have bought cheaper ones!


----------

